# Now Install IE7 on XP, WITHOUT WGA Validation ... legally !



## anandk (Oct 4, 2007)

Microsoft makes available NEW IE7 build.

Beginning October 4th, 2007, Microsoft will make available a new IE7 build; "the IE7 Installation and Availability update (IAU)" for Windows XPSP2, x64 Server and Windows Server 2003. With this update, IE7 now installs without WGA validation, offering a streamlined First Run Experience and includes some minor enhancements to the browser and tour based on user feedback from folks like you. The updated IE7 will be available on the Windows Download Center (DLC) and the IE site. 

Internet Explorer 7 is the first and only browser to natively support Extended Validation SSL Certificates to help prevent online fraud. The primary modification consumers will notice is the Menu bar is turned on by default. For first time users, the first-run experience includes a new, easily accessible Internet Explorer 7 overview, and the on-line Internet Explorer 7 tour has been updated to include how-to’s on great new features like tabbed browsing. This is an update to the availability of Internet Explorer 7 and not a new version of the browser. 

Source :  www.winvistaclub.com 

What could be the rationale for this move, btw ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice to hear that


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

> What could be the rationale for this move, btw ?


 To support pirated windows XP and *check the spread of alternative internet browsers(like firefox)* on computers with pirated XP.What else?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah its pretty strange of MS to do such things...
Maybe it wants to make Pirated XP versions more secure!!
Too late for such a thing IMO.......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Maybe it wants to make Pirated XP versions more secure!!


secure?Do you think using IE7 is more secure than using Firefox\opera?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd rather see it as Market Share instead of security for Pirated versions.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 4, 2007)

Obviously, its for market share. Its losing on the browser front. I'd be more happy if WGA is removed from the update section. It was the worst decision by MS.

They removed WGA where it mattered the least!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> secure?Do you think using IE7 is more secure than using Firefox\opera?



No, but certainly more secure than IE6 which is the most used browser  



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I'd rather see it as Market Share instead of security for Pirated versions.



Yes I too think so...But as I said it might be a little too late to be able to make a big impact...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Anand

This info was under "*NDA*". Only for MVPs and not for public. I think you should not post about it at your site and in forums.


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2007)

whats the difference ... its better to let ppl know rather than pirating they will now use the original stuff ....


----------



## shantanu (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah vishal is right ! and plus i am mentioning again that you should not reffer your site agian and again to get hits.. please thats a request as you are a very old member ! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> whats the difference ... its better to let ppl know rather than pirating they will now use the original stuff ....


 
iMAV : some things are secret, in a phase only for MVPs  ! and this new was under NDA which are not to be revealed.. one can loose the MVp status coz of this..


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 4, 2007)

IE7 is quite good.. less of a memory hog than FF


----------



## casanova (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know about NDA. But if it were to be a secret, it should be kept as one. By the way, it had to be done as Vista allows to use IE7 without even entering the cd key


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 4, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hey Anand
> 
> This info was under "*NDA*". Only for MVPs and not for public. I think you should not post about it at your site and in forums.


 
This info was mentioned in All About Microsoft and it is available as a download without the WGA verification.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ The information he posted at the site was a part of the mail which we received thru MS and was under NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement).

Anyway I was just suggesting coz I didnt want that he face any problem.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 4, 2007)

the reason is windows xp is doing better and is supported upto 2009?and M$ dont want the anger of XP users and aspirants.
Vista is not doing the business which they expected.so ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont know anything about NDA.
But this is good move by Microsoft..But bad news for Opera and Mozilla.Now many people may shift to IE7.
and people will get more used of windows software.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

NDA=Non disclosure agreement(I guess).


> But this is good move by Microsoft..But bad news for Opera and Mozilla.Now many people may shift to IE7.


No dude Once a firefox user always a firefox user IMO.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^ the same applies to opera users as well!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> NDA=Non disclosure agreement(I guess).
> 
> No dude Once a firefox user always a firefox user IMO.


Dont want to ague with you on Mozilla VS IE7.

But I prefer IE7 over Mozilla. It depend on user..what they like.So, no point to argue on this.


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

Started using Mozilla 5 yr back. Then turned to FF and TB. So far happy with that. 

@ravi_9793

Just curious, what r all advantages IE7 has over FF and Opera ? I mean from your experience, not a general list.


----------



## anandk (Oct 5, 2007)

vishal : read the full communique. it was under NDA till 9.00 PST or 9.30 IST. after that MS expects "Action: Communicate to your customers and peer community that the IE7 update is available" so pls read the full communication b4 jumping to conclusions. and btw, its all over the nett anyways 

_i believe MS wants its MVP's to work pro-actively in online/offline communities to convey such imp news._

shantanu: i am sorry if u feel that way. look at my hits. dont think i'd do THIS for a few more hits, and that too in what i consider my home forum! (India (unfortunately) stands 7th or 8th in the hits list as per my awstats. how many hits do u think i cud generate here  ) everyone already knows about my site here. its impossble to write the whole article here. and i have already mentioned the download source/pages here. also, check up on the net,(AFTER RESPECTING THE NDA EMBARGO) _i think wvc site was the first to break this news, and as such am entitled to mention the source._ we all DO mention sources dont we, it just so happens that since i am active in this forum, *(how can i forget i started with thinkdigit forum) *and since winvistaclub is my site, i post simultaneously  at my site as well on this forum. 

_nevertheless in deferrence to yr wishes, i am removing my link._


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ OK. I was just worried about you. Thanks for clearing it.


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

@vishal; anandk & shantanu: alls well that ends well; i hope we can all rejoice in the fact that ie 7 has become free in the true sense


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> plus i am mentioning again that you should not reffer your site agian and again to get hits.. please thats a request as you are a very old member !


Hey I dont agree with you on this.He has not done any copy paste from other site. So, why put link of other site as news source.

And I think mentioning news source comes under forum rules.

If I am wrong, I am really sorry.No fighting with moderator


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @vishal; anandk & shantanu: alls well that ends well; i hope we can all rejoice in the fact that ie 7 has become free in the true sense


its like free bear its not free in terms of freedom as microst have restriced users to use their  OS only. its not like other browsers FF/opera where you can choose your os platform where you want to run the broswer. be it windows,linux,freeBSD and many other


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea it is not free but just another lame attempt to fight back against our own FF\opera.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 5, 2007)

ravi ! i think you might be thinking something wrong here,, BTW , thanks for clearing anand.. some weeks ago a user was giving links for genuine news , he was posting it to his blog and giving a short idea here like you and giving links to his site.. he was warned and then action taken by SOURABH.. you are a very senior member and i am i guess all respect you for your seniority and age.. 
i have mentioned it many times that whatever i do is in favour of forum.. and regarding hits, i also know that 90% of our users in india are also on Dynamic IP and many are masked so, sitting here i can project myself anywhere in the world  thats not very difficult.. is it ? 

well as i said before and as said by Vishal, it was just coz we were worried for you..  ,

and Ravi : its not the mod thing.. its the genuine thing.. if i am wrong then i am wrong, no shame in that to accept.. and if i am right then i am right .. isnt it ?

thanks 

shantanu


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ could u guys put that to rest ...


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

Coming back to the topic .. I wonder whats next reason for MS to stop Autopatcher ?

(There were a roumor that MS asked AP to stop coz it allowed IE without WGA)

Anyway, any IE 7 users here please list the advantages over FF and Opera ? From a personal experience point of view ?


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

there isnt much just that its inbuilt into windows and is can suffice for browsing


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

@iMav - Thank you man, so I will stick on to FF.


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ if ur on vista ... ie 7 is faster


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Latest is FF users have overtaken Ie in isohunt.com


			
				anandk said:
			
		

> shantanu: i am sorry if u feel that way. look at my hits. dont think i'd do THIS for a few more hits, and that too in what i consider my home forum! (India (unfortunately) stands 7th or 8th in the hits list as per my awstats.


wow u have hits even frm "Pitcairn Islands" having only 50 popullation!!


----------



## anandk (Oct 5, 2007)

its true. one person in his enthusiasm posted the nda material without even reading the embargo  now that was wrong and it did put him into trouble. on both occassions i posted the articles 1 min after the emargo had ended  but thanx for yr concern vishal and shantanu 

Well, actually since its launch, IE7 hasn't really seen a very big uptake as Microsoft would have liked to see! People have either chosen to switch to another tabbed browser or remained with IE6. The possible reason for this could have been that there were 'some' who could not pass the WGA validation. So to stop this 'leakage' globally quite possibly, Microsoft may have taken this step.

hey ^ where is "Pitcairn Islands" now, cyberboy kerala ????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

So you are saying this step is to offer IE7 to people 'who could not pass the WGA validation' or people using pirated XP.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just wondering if Anandk posting link of his site is considered as Advertising, doesnt this Username Desi-Tek.com
 voilation of forum rules aswell considering his forum has even "Warez" links


----------



## shantanu (Oct 5, 2007)

Please contact Admins for this.. coz Moderators can't change user names


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2007)

drop it guys ...


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I'm using IE on Vista and it runs quiet faster than firefox and less of a memory hog. Even on my 1.6 ghz celeron, 1 gb ram laptop, ie launches for the first time after boot in about 1.5 seconds. Vista+IE works great! Firefox is also nice when it comes to features, but uses ridiculous amount of memory sometimes.Takes 6-8 seconds to start on vista for first time. Haven't used opera yet.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 7, 2007)

i think the reason IE7 loads much much faster than FF in Vista is that it is inbuilt into the system, i mean the OS integration. And , even in XP , i think some DLLs reqd by IE are preloaded, afterall IE was integrated into the explorer b4 Vista


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ True. IE loads fast coz of that. But FF is plagued by memory leak too!


----------



## narangz (Oct 7, 2007)

Offtopic- I like IE7 & Opera. FF is a memory hogger..... Memory leaks or whatever. FF was just a hype created by media(no offence to FF fanatics). Opera v9+ is a lot better.


----------



## jvijay86 (Oct 9, 2007)

cool , installed it just now...wana see wmp11 lik this soon...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

can we update a previously installed one?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 9, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> can we update a previously installed one?



Well i don't see why you need to install if its previously installed? But anyways, i am sure you can. Go ahead....


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

oh.. my reason fr update is that this would be a different release  ,isnt it?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope there is no difference except for the removal of WGA..


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

oh..thnx


----------

